# UMTS Volumenlimit



## robbe (19. August 2010)

Da ich leider für das nächste dreiviertel Jahr in einer DSL-Wüste wohne, musste ich gezwungenermaßen auf UMTS ausweichen. Im Prinzip ist das ja auch nicht schlimm, weil hier sehr guter UMTS-Empfang ist, aber es gibt ein riesiges Problem. 

Trotz angeblicher Flatrates habe ich keinen Anbieter gefunden, der nicht nach einem bestimmten monatlichen Volumenverbrauch (meistens 5GB) die Geschwindigkeit auf ISDN drosselt.

Ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich damit auskommen soll. Schon nach 10 min normalen Surfens hab ich knapp 30MB verbraucht. 5GB auf 30 Tage verteilt ergibt grade mal 166MB pro Tag.

Das heißt ich kann nichts runterladen, keine Videos anschauen, möglichst auch nicht viele Bilder anschauen, kein google Maps nutzen und selbst beim normalen Surfen muss ich mich stark aufs Nötigste beschränken.

Nun meine Frage.
Kennt vielleicht irgendjemand einen Anbieter, bei dem es kein Volumenlimit gibt?

Und meine zweite eigentlich sehr sinnlose Frage.
Meint ihr, die Anbieter lassen mit sich reden, das ich also gegen einen kleinen monatlichen Mehrbetrag eine richtige Flatrate bekomme?

Ich versteh sowieso nicht, wieso man als Zusatzoption nicht einfach ein unbegrenztes Datenvolumen dazu buchen kann. Das würden ja sicher sowieso nur diejenigen machen, die auf UMTS als DSL-alternative angewiesen sind und die würden das Netz dann sicher nicht gleich zum zusammenbrechen bringen.


----------



## Gast20140710 (19. August 2010)

es sollte (sündhaft teure) firmenverträge geben, aber das wird dir nicht gefallen.

und die anbieter lassen auch nicht mit sich reden, wenn man zB mal weitere 500mb bis zum monatsende haben will, weil man den anschluss beruflich braucht (da spreche ich leider aus erfahrung).

deine einzige option ist wohl, mehrere simkarten zu mieten (=verträge abzuschliessen) und den traffic nacheinander zu verbraten.


----------



## JD03 (19. August 2010)

Hallo Robbe,

meines Wissens ist das so, wenn das Volumen abgelaufen ist, hat man dann nur noch ISDN-Geschwindigkeit (64kBit). 
Ich selbst habe auch diese Einschränkung von 5GB im Monat, komme aber gut damit hin. ganz so sehr musst du dich also nicht einschränken halt v.a. bei Downloads oder Videos. 
Ein Anbieter ohne Volumenlimit im kenne ich nicht. es gibt aber welche die 10 GB anbieten. Bei Vodafone glaubich gegen Aufpreis. 
Wenn du da nächste Zeit einen festen Wohnort hast, kannst du mit einer HomeZone nochmal Geld sparen. 

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter
JD03


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (19. August 2010)

Moinsen, 
ich weiss ja nicht wie du surfst aber bei mir sinds in 10min ca. 5MB.
Benutze ausschliesslich UMTS, da mir nix anderes zu Verfügung steht.

Habe eine Flat von Vodafone für 19,95€ im Monat. Ich spiele auch sehr viel Online damit und nutze Teamspeak, darum kann es schon mal eng werden am Ende des Monats.
Allerdings downloade ich so gut wie garnix.
Bin schonmal auf 5,5GB im Monat gekommen, für solche Fälle habe ich noch ne Prepaidsimkarte, falls nötig .....

Also kann so schlimm nicht werden ....


----------



## robbe (19. August 2010)

Problem ist bloß, das ich mich zum Zeitvertreib auch sehr gern mal auf Youtube oder in Google Earth rumtreibe und da sind 5 GB dann ratzfatz weg.


----------



## Cinnayum (19. August 2010)

Ich hab jetzt seit fast 2 Jahren Vodafone UMTS.

Und bis auf den einen Monat in dem ich aufm Laptop WoW inkl. aller Updates neu installieren musste, bin ich da nie ans Limit gekommen.

Klar kann man nicht den ganzen Tag Youtube schauen, aber normalerweise kommt man mit 200-300 MB pro "Sitzung" hin. Das reicht für einige Tage.

Die sind auch tolerant. Im ersten Monat wird noch nix gedrosselt. Erst bei 2 Monaten am Stück über 5GB greifen die ein.


----------



## robbe (19. August 2010)

Na das klingt ja schonmal gut, bin nämlich auch bei vodafone.


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2010)

Bei youtube musst Du halt aufpassen. HD-Video 10min, das sind schnell schon über 100MB.


----------



## Iceananas (19. August 2010)

Also meine Mutter benutzt auch ein Netbook mit 5GB UMTS, die schaut jeden Tag videos etc und die ist meines erachtens auch nie über die 5 GB gekommen (sonst hätte sie sich schon längst beschwert, wieso ihr Internet denn so langsam geworden ist ). So lange du bei Youtube keine 720P Videos guckst, solltest du gut mit 5 GB hinkommen..


----------



## robbe (19. August 2010)

Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Ich komm schon durch das tägliche Surfen und Spielen sehr nah an die 166MB/Tag Grenze. Da kann ich das mit den Videos vergessen, zumal selbst nicht-HD-Videos durchaus 100MB groß sein können. 
Ich nehm mal an, das deine Mutter nicht ganz so oft im Internet ist, so das sie sicherlich auch ab und mal ein Video schauen kann, weil sie nicht so häufig am Surfen ist.


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2010)

Bei den Videos kommt es halt auf Qualität UND Länge an. 10min HD is >100MB - 30min in SD aber ist halt auch sehr groß, is ja klar.

Auch unterwegs Unterhaltung aus dem Netz ist halt Luxus, und Luxus kostet.


----------



## robbe (19. August 2010)

Nur das es bei mir ebend keine Unterwegs-Unterhaltung ist, sondern die einzige Möglichkeit mit DSL-geschwindigkeit ins Netz zu kommen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2010)

O.k, dann wohnst Du vermutlich etwas außerhalb und hast vermutelich dafür eine nicht sohohe Miete wie Leute, die DSL per Telefon oder Kabel-TV bekommen können...?

Gibt es denn nicht für nen Aufpreis ne unbeschränkte Flat?


----------



## robbe (20. August 2010)

Du wirst dich wundern, ich wohne nicht außerhalb, sondern mitten in einer mittelgroßen Stadt in Brandenburg. Und meine kleine kleine Siedlung hier, ist die einzige in der ganzen Stadt in der kein DSL verfügbar ist. Eine Querstraße weiter gibts 16K.
Die Siedlung hier wurde mitte der 90er gebaut und damals wurden vermutlich nicht-DSL-fähige Glasfaserleitungen verlegt. Der Eigentümer hat natürlich keine große Lust drauf, diese schon wieder auszutauschen.
Und die Miete ist im Gegensatz zu meiner Heimatstadt Leipzig nicht wirklich niedrig. Für den selben Preis krieg man dort eine gleichgroße, frisch sanierte Altbauwohnung in einer netten Gegend mit 1Gbit Anbindung.


Das mit der unbegrenzten Flat gibt es bei UMTS nicht (mehr). Die Netzbelastung wäre dann einfach zu groß. Warum das für Leute die UMTS als DSL Alternative nutzen allerdings nicht mal gegen Aufpreis angeboten wird, ist mit ein Rätsel. Das wären sicherlich nur ein Bruchteil der UMTS Kunden, die das nutzen würden.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (20. August 2010)

Bei O2 bekommst du 10GB im Monat!

Wenn du kein Limit willst dann musst du bei Vodafone Websessions schauen, da gibts ne richtige Flat für knapp 380€ im Monat 

Ich hatte letzten Monat einen Stick von Alice zur Überbrückung bis DSL da is. Der hatte nur 1GB, aber da Alice auch über O2 läuft, wird im ersten Monat auch nix gedrosselt........
Somit kam ich dann auf 60GB im ersten Monat und dank Sendemast nebenan auf volle 7,2 MBits


----------



## psyphly (20. August 2010)

Wenn man die 5GB erreicht hat, kann man auch beim Provider anrufen und denen was vorheulen. Die nehmen die 5GB begrenzung dann wieder raus.


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2010)

Wenn alle Stricke reißen könnte man dann noch per prepaid oder einem zweiten Vertrag das Volumen erhöhen - da müßte man dann schauen, ob sich das lohnt. 


Kabel TV habt ihr auch nicht?


----------



## robbe (20. August 2010)

Nein, gibts auch nicht. Ich werd erstmal diesen Monat sehen, wie ich hinkomme.
Jetzt heißt es zwar, irgendwann ab 2011 gibts hier DSL, aber das bringt mir dann auch nicht viel, weil ich nur bis Juni hier bleibe


----------



## psyphly (21. August 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Nein, gibts auch nicht. Ich werd erstmal diesen Monat sehen, wie ich hinkomme.
> Jetzt heißt es zwar, irgendwann ab 2011 gibts hier DSL, aber das bringt mir dann auch nicht viel, weil ich nur bis Juni hier bleibe



Zumal die Bundesnetzagentur und die DTAG im Jahre 2006 gesagt haben, dass bis spätestens 2009 jeder Haushalt in der BRD einen DSL Breitbandzugang haben soll.


----------



## Gast20140710 (22. August 2010)

psyphly schrieb:


> Wenn man die 5GB erreicht hat, kann man auch beim Provider anrufen und denen was vorheulen. Die nehmen die 5GB begrenzung dann wieder raus.



falsch, wie ich bereits im 2ten post dieses threads erwähnt habe. und ich bin nicht der schlechteste, wenn es um "bequatschen" von leuten geht


----------



## kero81 (22. August 2010)

Hallo, hab gerade ne SMS von Vodafone bekommen. Könnte euch interessieren...


"Lieber Vodafone-Kunde, Sie haben fürs Surfen mit größtmöglicher Geschwindigkeit nur noch weniger als 10% Ihres Datenvolumens. In Kürze begrenzen wir Ihre Surfgeschwindigkeit auf 64 kbit/s. Um weiterhin mit der maximalen Bandbreite Ihres Tarifs im Vodafone-Netz zu surfen, können Sie jetzt das Vodafone MobileInternet-Upgrade buchen: Für 14,95 Euro erhalten Sie weitere 5 GB, für 4,95 Euro erhalten Sie 1 weiteres GB für den nationalen ein- und abgehende Datenverkehr. Ihr zusätzlich gebuchtes Volumen können Sie bis 03.09.2010 nutzen, ungenutztes Volumen verfällt. Zum Buchen antworten Sie einfach auf diese SMS: mit 1 für 1 GB oder 5 für 5 GB Surfen mit größtmöglicher Geschwindigkeit Ihres Tarifs. Viele Grüße, Ihr Vodafone-Team "


----------



## robbe (22. August 2010)

Das ist tatsächlich interessant, aber 15€ ist ganz schön happig.
5€ oder so wären noch in Ordnung. Oder 10 € monatlichen Aufpreis für eine komplette Aufhebung des Limits. Aber 15€ nur für weitere 5GB ist mir dann doch zu viel.


----------



## kero81 (22. August 2010)

Naja, das ist halt ne gute Einnahmequelle für Vodafone... Hab mir grad ein zusätzliches GB gebucht. Sollte reichen bis zum 3. .


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. August 2010)

ziemliche Abzocke.
Bei o2 zahle ich für 10GB nur 21,25€ pro Monat....

War aber nur eine begrenzte Aktion die es glaub ich nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## robbe (22. August 2010)

Gibt es überhaupt noch 10GB/Monat?
Ich glaub nicht. Wenn ich danach google, lande ich meistens in 2-3 Jahre alten Forenthemen, wo dann af Entsprechende Anbieter verwießen wird. Aber auch die bieten mittlerweile alle nur noch 5GB an.


----------



## iRaptor (22. August 2010)

Schau dir das mal an. Ich finde sogar nichts mit einer drosselung: Surfstick-Angebot O2


----------



## K3n$! (22. August 2010)

Dann klick mal bei "Ihr Tarif" (Oben links)

auf "Alle Details"


----------



## robbe (22. August 2010)

Das mit den 5 GB steht leider immer nur im Kleingdrucken. Eigentlich müsste es verboten werden, solche Angebote als Flatrate zu bezeichnen.


----------



## PiBr (25. August 2010)

ich misch mich hier mal ein, da ich genau das gleiche problem hab wie robbe, werd wohl 2-3 monate keinen normalen anschluss haben. mir ist also auch besonders wichtig dass es keine mindestlaufzeit gibt. ich hab mir grad den link oben von o2 angesehn, und ich weiss nicht ob ich was übersehn hab, aber der prepaid surfstick sieht doch ganz gut aus. 25€/monat, kein datenlimit soweit ich das seh, oder was heisst Taktung "pro angef. 10 kB" hier? ist zwar nur 3,6 Mbit/s aber immer noch besser als ISDN

edit: ok sorry im kleingedruckten steht "Ab einer Datennutzung von über 5 GB pro Abrechnungsmonat (Taktung pro  angefangene 10 KB) steht nur noch GPRS-Bandbreite zur Verfügung." versteh zwar den sinn davon nicht wirklich, aber gut.

hat irgendjemand ein besseres angebot als 25€/monat? wie gesagt, es darf keine mindestvertragslaufzeit geben

edit2: ach ********, o2 ist hier nicht verfügbar. t-mobile schon, dafür haben die aber keine prepaid option. gibt es keine anderen anbieter die das t-mobile netz nutzen?


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. August 2010)

Congstar

Ist aber wirklich nur Prepaid


----------



## robbe (26. August 2010)

Ich bin bei moobiair. Die nutzen das Vodafone Netz und bieten bis 7,2Mbit/s an. Das höchste was ich mal hatte, waren 4 Mbit/s, hab hier allerdings auch keinen absolut perfekten Empfang (3 von 5 Empfangsstrichen)
Der Tarif ist Ohne Vertragslaufzeit und kostet in den ersten 6 Monaten 19,95€, danach 29,95.

Einziger Nachteil ist, das du den Stick bezahlen musst, der kostet 40€.

Hier hast du natürlich auch 5GB Limit, ohne gibts nicht. Das wird sicher dazu sein, um das Netz vor Überlastung zu schützen, die Handynetze sind einfach nicht für so große Datenmengen ausgelegt.


MoobiAir o2 Datenflat schnell und einfach bestellen! - MoobiAir

Ist oben das erste Angebot: MoobiAir McSIM Datenflat - 1 Monat Mindestvertragslaufzeit

Falls du nen Stick hast, brauchst du ja nur den Tarif bestellen, ansonsten musst du das Angebot mit Stick nehmen.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (26. August 2010)

Dann kann man aber auch nen Stick kaufen und sich die Flat bei Aldi holen, also bei Medion Mobile.
Das ganze läuft über das O2 Netz und kostet schlappe 15€ im Monat. Vertragslaufzeit gibts da auch keine. O2 ist für UMTS zur Zeit das beste Netz.


----------



## robbe (26. August 2010)

Also erstmal läuft ALDI über das E-Plus Netz und das gehört nicht grade zu den besten Netzen. Und dort gibts auch Kleingedrucktes:

...Die Internet-Flatrates von ALDI TALK sind nur als Zusatzdienstleistung zu einem bestehendem oder neu abzuschließenden ALDI TALK Prepaid-Tarif mit MEDIONmobile (Starter-Set 12,99 € inkl. 10 € Startguthaben) und mit dem MEDIONmobile WEB STICK (49,99 €) buchbar...


----------



## AchtBit (26. August 2010)

Hab hier prepaid Monats Flat. Also wenn ich nicht gerade Monster Dls mach reichen mir die 5gig völlig. Online Zocken braucht so gut wie nix. Surfen (aktuell: Online 2.49 std , dl 14931kb)

Youtube brauch nicht viel. Hier ein original HQ Stream von Youtube. Alle Streams werden einheitlich AVC + AAC codiert und sind MP4 verkapselt. Also normale Quali ist kein Problem. 


```
General
Complete name                    : D:\Programme\AchtBit_Dateien\Videos\Dirty South\Al_Kapone_-_The_Music_-_Official_Video_(HQ).mp4
Format                           : MPEG-4
Format profile                   : Base Media / Version 2
Codec ID                         : mp42
File size                        : 17.5 MiB
Duration                         : 4mn 2s
Overall bit rate                 : 604 Kbps
Encoded date                     : UTC 2010-01-09 10:14:20
Tagged date                      : UTC 2010-01-09 10:14:20
gsst                             : 0
gstd                             : 243088
gssd                             : B4A7D6346MM1276237381468916
gshh                             : v14.lscache3.c.youtube.com

Video
ID                               : 2
Format                           : AVC
Format/Info                      : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile                   : Baseline@L2.1
Format settings, CABAC           : No
Format settings, ReFrames        : 1 frame
Codec ID                         : avc1
Codec ID/Info                    : Advanced Video Coding
Duration                         : 4mn 2s
Bit rate mode                    : Variable
Bit rate                         : 496 Kbps
Maximum bit rate                 : 855 Kbps
Width                            : 480 pixels
Height                           : 270 pixels
Display aspect ratio             : 16:9
Frame rate mode                  : Constant
Frame rate                       : 25.875 fps
Color space                      : YUV
Chroma subsampling               : 4:2:0
Bit depth                        : 8 bits
Scan type                        : Progressive
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)               : 0.148
Stream size                      : 14.3 MiB (82%)
Title                            : (C) 2007 Google Inc. v08.13.2007.
Encoded date                     : UTC 2010-01-09 10:14:20
Tagged date                      : UTC 2010-01-09 10:14:20

Audio
ID                               : 1
Format                           : AAC
Format/Info                      : Advanced Audio Codec
Format version                   : Version 4
Format profile                   : LC
Format settings, SBR             : No
Codec ID                         : 40
Duration                         : 4mn 2s
Bit rate mode                    : Variable
Bit rate                         : 106 Kbps
Maximum bit rate                 : 131 Kbps
Channel(s)                       : 2 channels
Channel positions                : Front: L R
Sampling rate                    : 44.1 KHz
Stream size                      : 3.07 MiB (18%)
Title                            : (C) 2007 Google Inc. v08.13.2007.
Encoded date                     : UTC 2010-01-09 10:14:20
Tagged date                      : UTC 2010-01-09 10:14:20
```


----------



## robbe (26. August 2010)

Das wirkt zwar auf den ersten Blick nicht viel, aber es summiert sich dann halt. ich schaun gern mal irgendwelche dokus auf youtube, die auch durchaus mal ne Stunde gehen, da sind gleich mal locker 200MB weg.


----------



## K3n$! (26. August 2010)

@AchtBit: 

Welches Programm hast du für die Auswertung benutzt ?


----------



## PiBr (26. August 2010)

Also bei mir wird wohl nur Vodafone und t-mobile verfügbar sein.

Bist du dir sicher dass das moobiair mcsim angebot vodafone benutzt? Da steht überall nur o2 und t-mobile. (ok hat sich erledigt, zumindest bei mcsim selbst steht was von vodafone)
Ansonsten hab ich noch ein Angebot vun 1&1 gefunden, also Vodafone Netz. 60€ Einrichtung + Stick und dann 20€/Monat, ohne mindestlaufzeit.
Bei Simply das gleiche mit t-mobile netz für 65€ Einrichtung + Stick, bei bigSIM auch.

Noch ne Frage, hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit der Kulanz der verschiedenen Anbieter? Wenn sich herausstellen sollte, dass das Netz doch nicht oder nur sehr schlecht zu empfangen ist, kann ich den Stick einfach zurückgeben und mein Geld zurück bekommen?


----------



## robbe (26. August 2010)

mach doch nen verfügbarkeitstest an deiner adresse. ich hatte sogar mal ne seite gefunden, auf der man sehen konnte, wo die sendeantennen stehen. da wüsstest du dann, ob du guten empfang hast.

und moobiair nutzt ganz sicher vodafone, habs ja schließlich selber. Die bieten halt bloß noch zusätzlich tarife im o2 und t-mobile netz an.


----------



## PiBr (26. August 2010)

hab die verfügbarkeitstests gemacht, und vodafone und t-mobile werden als verfügbar angezeigt. grad bei vodafone wird das genauer angezeigt und da sind bereiche ums haus (also 100-200m entfernung) die nicht verfügbar sein sollen, also wird es wohl ziemlich knapp


----------



## robbe (26. August 2010)

Das muss nichts zu sagen haben. bei mir ist ein stückchen weiter auch kein UMTS mehr verfügbar und trotzdem hab ich ziemlich guten Empfang. Schau mal auf dieser Karte hier nach, wo die nächste Funkanlage bei dir ist:

Bundesnetzagentur - EMF-Datenbank


----------



## PiBr (26. August 2010)

also ich seh da nur emf-messstationen? funkanlagen werden nicht angezeigt. die nächste grüne ist etwa 200km entfernt


----------



## robbe (26. August 2010)

Die funkstationen sind dieses komische orangene Dreiecke. Musst aber bis auf maßstab 200Meter ranzoomen, sonst werden die nicht angezeigt.


----------



## PiBr (26. August 2010)

ah ok, dann ist es etwa 1km bis zur nächsten


----------



## robbe (26. August 2010)

Bei mir sinds 500m und ich hab relativ guten UMTS Empfang. Allerdings ist meine Funkstation nen 90m hoher Turm der die ganzen umliegenden Dörfer versorgt, und demzufolge ne ziemlich starke Sendeleistung hat.
Keine Ahnung wies da bei dir aussieht. Wie hast du denn mit dem Handy Empfang? Kann dein Handy UMTS?


----------



## PiBr (26. August 2010)

Nee, aber das hat sich wohl sowieso erst mal erledigt. Ich wohn momentan noch in Luxemburg, und hab grad bei 1&1 versucht zu bestellen, aber das geht wohl nur mit deutschem Konto und so weiter, das hab ich aber noch nicht. Naja, ich ruf mal an und frag ob sich da was machen lässt


----------



## robbe (26. August 2010)

Achso, na dann viel glück.


----------



## AchtBit (31. August 2010)

K3n$! schrieb:


> @AchtBit:
> 
> Welches Programm hast du für die Auswertung benutzt ?



Media Info(im Kontext integriert). Ist Bestandteil von K-Lite 620 full.


----------



## K3n$! (1. September 2010)

Hab das Programm im Netz gefunden, dank dir


----------



## Area of Emotions (1. Oktober 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Da ich leider für das nächste dreiviertel Jahr in einer DSL-Wüste wohne, musste ich gezwungenermaßen auf UMTS ausweichen. Im Prinzip ist das ja auch nicht schlimm, weil hier sehr guter UMTS-Empfang ist, aber es gibt ein riesiges Problem.
> 
> Trotz angeblicher Flatrates habe ich keinen Anbieter gefunden, der nicht nach einem bestimmten monatlichen Volumenverbrauch (meistens 5GB) die Geschwindigkeit auf ISDN drosselt.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Robbe...

Hast du es schon mal bei www.mobook.de versucht???

Da gibt es zwar auch kein Unbegrenzten Volumentarife (gibt es nirgends und wird wohl auch so schnell nicht kommen ) aber mit 10 GB Unbegrenzten Datenvolumen und 6 Monaten Laufzeit kommt man(n) auch schon weit!  Allerdings mußt du dann nach dem 4. Monat kündigen (bzw. einen Monat vorher) sonst verlängert sich die Laufzeit auf weitere 18 Monate (insgesamt dann auch 24 Monate! Den Tarif gibt es als

1. reine SIM Karte

2. mit Stick

3. oder sogar mit einem Netbook / Notebook! 



Greetz
Mario


----------



## robbe (1. Oktober 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis, aber das bringt mir leider auch nichts. Der Tarif mit 10GB ist gleich mal doppelt so teuer, wie der Tarif mit 5GB und soviel Geld will ich nicht aus geben. Da bleib ich lieber bei meinem 5GB Tarif für 20€ und kann dann im absoluten Notfall noch 1GB(5€) oder 5GB(15€) dazubuchen.


----------



## Area of Emotions (1. Oktober 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, aber das bringt mir leider auch nichts. Der Tarif mit 10GB ist gleich mal doppelt so teuer, wie der Tarif mit 5GB und soviel Geld will ich nicht aus geben. Da bleib ich lieber bei meinem 5GB Tarif für 20€ und kann dann im absoluten Notfall noch 1GB(5€) oder 5GB(15€) dazubuchen.


 
Ach so... Okay! ...das hatte ich wohl Überlesen!

Darf man mal Fragen, welcher Tarif das ist, und von wem der ist?
Gibt es den noch! Ich wohne leider auch auf'm Land, wo kein DSL verfügbar ist und da mein jetziger UMTS von T-Mobile (für 41,45€ mit 5GB)ausläuft und ich ihn schon gekündigt hab, bin  ich auf der Suche, nach was neuem! Da mir die 5GB gerade so eben gereicht haben, wollte ich mir eine 10GB Flat holen! Und dachte da so an mobook! Aber wenn du was günstigeres hast, dann nur zu! Wenn es den Tarif ab Dezember noch gibt, hol ich mir den vielleicht auch! 


Gruß & Dank
Mario


----------



## robbe (1. Oktober 2010)

Area of Emotions schrieb:


> Ach so... Okay! ...das hatte ich wohl Überlesen!
> 
> Darf man mal Fragen, welcher Tarif das ist, und von wem der ist?
> Gibt es den noch! Ich wohne leider auch auf'm Land, wo kein DSL verfügbar ist und da mein jetziger UMTS von T-Mobile (für 41,45€ mit 5GB)ausläuft und ich ihn schon gekündigt hab, bin  ich auf der Suche, nach was neuem! Da mir die 5GB gerade so eben gereicht haben, wollte ich mir eine 10GB Flat holen! Und dachte da so an mobook! Aber wenn du was günstigeres hast, dann nur zu! Wenn es den Tarif ab Dezember noch gibt, hol ich mir den vielleicht auch!
> ...




Ich bin bei Moobiair. 
MoobiAir o2 Datenflat schnell und einfach bestellen! - MoobiAir

Habe dort den MoobiAir McSIM Datenflat Tarif, weil dieser ohne Mindestvertragslaufzeit ist. Es gibt allerings noch andere Tarife zur Auswahl. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob man bei den anderen Tarifen, die Möglichkeit hat, sich noch Volumen dazu zu buchen, wenn die 5GB verbaucht sind. Der Tarif, den ich habe, ist für dich wahrscheinlich nicht so interessant, weil der nach 6 Monaten teurer wird.


----------



## elemer (3. Oktober 2010)

Servus zusammen,

da der Anbieter bislang nicht erwähnt wurde, schmeiße ich ihn mal in den Ring:

klarmobil.de - Internet Flat 5000

So weit ich weiß, ist klarmobil der einzige oder einer der ganz wenigen, die als Prepaid-Anbieter das T-Mobile-Netz nutzen. Also wer vom Empfang her auf T-Mobile angewiesen ist, kann sich das anschauen.

Die 5GB-Flat ist mit ~20€ zwar deutlich teurer als bei diversen E-Plus-Prepaid'lern, aber dafür gibt's theoretisch 7 Mbit (ohne Garantie, nutze selbst blau.de und simyo = eplus). Ich komme bei eplus grad mal auf EDGE


----------



## philipps (3. Oktober 2010)

Hey,
ich hab gerade bei O2 geschaut und die schreiben bei ihrem Surfstick ein Unbegrenztes Volumen rein!! Ist das was hier schon gepostet wurde mit dem Kleingedruckten?? Würde mich nämlich interessieren.


----------



## robbe (4. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt kein Unbegrenztes Volumen, bei keinem Anbieter. Wenn du beim Surfstick auf "Alle Details klickst, siehst du folgendes: Bis zu 7,2 Mbit/s ab 5 GB GPRS


----------

